# Surly Ogre Fender Mods/ALL FENDER MODS!!



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello! Two things:

1) I've got a Surly Ogre and I'm running 29x2.3 tires with a clamp-style top-pull front derailleur. I'd like to run my fenders with these beefy tires, but they'll interfere with the FD, the tires, or the cable routing. Anyone have experience modding their Ogre's fenders to work with a setup like this? I'm thinking of cutting out the rear, zip-tying or somehow fastening it to the seat tube about midway, and then drilling a hole for the FD cable routing. That's the thought, at least. Anyone tried this?

2) I just want to see your workarounds! How did you make your 100% totally incompatible-with-your-setup fenders fit? Pics, plz.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

I have an Ogre with fenders but no current pics with 2.35 tyres I don't think.
I also don't have a front derailleur due to running an IGH.
If the front derailleur is in danger of touching the fender maybe its simply a matter of getting a dremel out?

I found an early pic of the front with 2.35 Big Apples but the rest of the pics I've handy are using 2.00 Mondials (though I have pics showing both front and rear)










You may get more detailed information in one of the Surly Ogre threads:
Surly - Mtbr.com


----------

